# Very Brave and Glorious Muslim Warriors!



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

PICTURES: Pakistan Bombing Kills 60 During Easter Celebration, Mostly Women and Children - Breitbart

Cowards one an all.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Wonder what became of that pastor who was feared to be crusified on Easter? Cowards is rite! Damn them!!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Coming soon to a city park near you.
These are just missions to gain experience before moving to the North American continent.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

May be time to send in the Marines and stomp the crap out of some "F"in *********. Happy Easter. Giving them a job won't work.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Chipper said:


> May be time to send in the Marines and stomp the crap out of some "F"in *********. Happy Easter. Giving them a job won't work.


Already there...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I can not describe them as cowards. They are committed to wining, do what ever is necessary to win. Militarily they can be destroyed if they form as an army. Hiding behind and blending in with civilians, striking soft targets without warning is resulting in little if any cost to themselves. While many in this country abhor what is necessary, all out effort without nonsensical rules of engagement and political micromanagement is what it will take. Otherwise this is what your going to get. This is were the Supreme Court errored in stating that individuals and groups whom fight this way are entitled to the Geneva Conventions. That particular treaty only applies if both sides adhere to it if anyone really cares to read it. It is much harder to defend in this type of war. The guerilla fighters only have to succeed every once in a while, the defender has to be able to anticipate and defeat that effort 100% of the time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They blew up unarmed people. They targeted a place where children are.

I'll call them cowards, and will defend my position against any other opinion.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

I agree with Denton but the reality is there are 1.5 billion of them and they are winning.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What belief system is like Islam? If there is one like it, I don't know it?

Atheism? Nope. I have many friends who are atheists. One of them is a "Free Thinker" member, and we always greet each other with huge hugs whenever we see each other every single day. She would take a bullet for me, and I would do the same.

Hindus? Nope. Sure, they have been known to kill Christians in India, but it seems the American version of them are not the same.

Buddhists? As with the Hindus, I have never known of a Buddhist threat in America, and have known a few.

What about Wiccans? I have enjoyed the company of a few of them. They have all thought it is cute that I pray for them.

I have never come across a belief system that is like Islam.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps I should have used the word barbarian as opposed to coward. They do not view killing unarmed non Islamic women and children as anything other than the way to paradise.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy2 said:


> I agree with Denton but the reality is there are 1.5 billion of them and they are winning.


Yes, they are. For now. When it really gets personal in the States, our wretched government is going to have a heck of a time stopping us from playing Cowboys and Muslims.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> They blew up unarmed people. They targeted a place where children are.
> 
> I'll call them cowards, and will defend my position against any other opinion.


I would call them delusional, even if you grow up in a cave you still have some concept of right and wrong. How can someone even for a moment belive they will earn a place in paradise from murdering women and children? Even the reasoning power of a cement block should be enough to realise that commiting such a acts is boarding the express elivator to hell!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Not comprehending the jihadist mindset and treating them as if they had western values and morals is a big reason why we in the west have difficulty defeating this ideology so completely that it goes away for good.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Not comprehending the jihadist mindset and treating them as if they had western values and morals is a big reason why we in the west have difficulty defeating this ideology so completely that it goes away for good.


Ideologies can't be destroyed by killing people. Not entirely. The best you can do is beat them into submission. That is how Islam has been beaten back in the past. Its resurgence is because of the discovery of oil in the Middle East and Persia.

Now that the Western governments have imported the ideology, we will have a heck of a time getting rid of the threat.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Ideologies can't be destroyed by killing people. Not entirely. The best you can do is beat them into submission. That is how Islam has been beaten back in the past. Its resurgence is because of the discovery of oil in the Middle East and Persia.
> 
> Now that the Western governments have imported the ideology, we will have a heck of a time getting rid of the threat.


Denton, my man, . . . gonna have to disagree with you on this one.

Enough bombers, . . . enough bombs, . . . properly applied, . . . destroyed both the German and Japanese wills to continue the war.

The difference of WHEN came only as it became apparent that we were no longer worried about which German or which Jap we killed. If they had on a uniform that was OK, . . . if they just lived in the country and were there when the bomb went off, . . . that was OK too.

Dresden in Germany, . . . Hiroshima in Japan, . . . and they were ready to settle down at the table.

Today Riyadh, Medina, Mecca, Tehran, Beiruit, and if you give me a little while, . . . I can give you a bit bigger list. Pulverize them into micro dust, . . . the war will stop.

Until then, . . . these rag headed inbred maggots are just going to keep it up.

Playing cowboys and muslims here might buy some time, . . . but eventually, the heads of this multi headed lizard are going to have to be taken off. Sooner the better. AND, . . . that is when cowboys and muslims will be the most effective, . . . when they have no "re-supply" centers for either peoples or finances.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Denton, my man, . . . gonna have to disagree with you on this one.
> 
> Enough bombers, . . . enough bombs, . . . properly applied, . . . destroyed both the German and Japanese wills to continue the war.
> 
> ...


I hear what you are saying, but our governments are not going to stop the ideology. They don't seem to want to do that. They have allowed the ideology to grab us by the belt buckles.
This is not a case of Dresden. This isn't Tokyo.

I believe our governments are using Islam to destroy us. Afterward, they think they can reclaim the world from Islam.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> ...........I believe our governments are using Islam to destroy us. Afterward, they think they can reclaim the world from Islam.


I got at least one 1911 that says Islam will not conquer this old hill billy.

Kill? Mebbe, . . . mebbe not, . . . but conquer, . . . there ain't an ice cube's chance in hell of that ever happening.

And it will get right real good and bloody if anyone in the gubment gets to thinking they can pull that shenanigan off.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Denton said:


> I hear what you are saying, but our governments are not going to stop the ideology. They don't seem to want to do that. They have allowed the ideology to grab us by the belt buckles.
> This is not a case of Dresden. This isn't Tokyo.
> 
> I believe our governments are using Islam to destroy us. Afterward, they think they can reclaim the world from Islam.


Agreed. Our government seems to think this fight is better to be fought locally with knives and pistols than far away with missiles and bombs. Oh well. The end result will be the same.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I believe our governments are using Islam to destroy us. Afterward, they think they can reclaim the world from Islam.[/QUOTE]

Right here. The Cold war taught us well about proxy wars. Now we may very well be preparing to engage a foreign enemy in a proxy war driven by a domestic enemy.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Enough bombers, . . . enough bombs, . . . properly applied, . . . destroyed both the German and Japanese wills to continue the war.
> 
> Dwight


Only problem with that logic is those societies regardless of the atrocities committed in WWII still had a sense of value for the lives of
their fellow country men. These people have it all backwards, in their minds the more of them that dies the more that goes to Allah.

Their ideology is they win if they kill all of us, or they win even if we kill all them cause they will killed atleast some of us in the process.
They don't give a flying F about the well being or prosperity of their family or country.

When we aren't present for them to kill they are busy killing each other cause their Sunni Neighbor writes their Quran
at a little bit more of a slant than their Shiite brother.

Plus your strategy was used in a Nation State vs Nation State war, not a war of ideology and attrition to kill the western way of life.

As long as even one of us is alive holding onto our lifestyle, one of them will be trying to kill us.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Can't find the video now but, the networks once reported (I think right after 911) muslimes threatening "we will get your children on the playground", or something to that affect. 

I AM SO SICK OF HEARING ABOUT THE RELIGION OF PEACE!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Our current administration is big on multiculturalism, which creates a huge blind spot to the dangers of allowing everybody and anybody into the US. Their heart is in the right place but their head up their arse. We should allow immigration just not from countries that sponsor terrorism or from countries where a persons background cannot be verified or from countries that have a history of being anti American.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Our current administration is big on multiculturalism, which creates a huge blind spot to the dangers of allowing everybody and anybody into the US. Their heart is in the right place but their head up their arse. We should allow immigration just not from countries that sponsor terrorism or from countries where a persons background cannot be verified or from countries that have a history of being anti American.


Why do you assume their hearts are in the right place? While they import those who wish us and our way of life be destroyed, they refuse to bring into this nation Christians from the same region. The Syrian Christian refugees, for example, have a better understanding of our rule of law.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Seneca was giving the powers that be the benefit of the doubt about having their heads up their butts. However I can not refute the logic that this is planed and orchestrated at the highest levels to institute "fundamental" change.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Cowards one and all. On our ground or theirs it will soon be necessary to send all the cowards to their just reward. They want to die for their god then let's get on with it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Why do you assume their hearts are in the right place? While they import those who wish us and our way of life be destroyed, they refuse to bring into this nation Christians from the same region. The Syrian Christian refugees, for example, have a better understanding of our rule of law.


Because we are a nation of immigrants, the inscription on the base of the statue of liberty sums that sentiment up. No where in that inscription does it say give us your criminals and terrorists or those who have no intention of integrating into the culture.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a solution, Im sure the Russians have a few "Big Ivans" left over from the cold war? If we all chip in Im sure a few of these 100megaton babies will solve the problem!


----------

